# Koi mit Bauchwassersucht?



## underfrange (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Am Sonntag bemerkte ich das einer meiner Eurokoi sich sehr abmüht beim Schwimmen. Er Schwamm komisch "zackig" also bog seinen Körper nach rechts und links bekam er ihn nicht herum. Also hab ich meinen Kescher bereitgemacht, und als ich wieder am Teich war sah ich das er anscheinend auch starken Autrieb hat, und immer Seitlich oder nach vorne Kippte und nach Oben getragen wurde. Also habe ich ihn herausgenommen und in ein Seperates flaches Becken getan. Selbst da hatte er schwierigkeiten sich gerade zu halten. Ich habe dann das Wasser aufgesalzen (4-5g pro Liter) und habe ihn Über nacht in Ruhe gelassen. Gestern sah er wieder fitter aus, also versucht etwas mehr Wasser in den Behälter, aber er ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder umgekippt. Also Wasser langsam auf 20 Grad gebracht und viele WW gemacht, da ich leider keinen Filter parrat habe. Heute sehe ich dann seine beiden Augen heraustehen. Also gehe ich davon aus das er ein Problem mit dem Druckausgleich hat, oder? Werde jetzt losfahren und nochmal Salz holen, und das Wasser wieder Aufsalzen. Kann das Bauchwassersucht sein? Er scheint am Schwanz etwas dünner zu sein und dann breiter zu werden. Das ist mir vorher nicht so aufgefallen  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen! :beten
Ach ja Wasserwerte passen alle (nur Silikat ist hoch) Und wir haben in den letzten Tagen viel Niederschlag und starke Temperaturveränderungen gehabt....


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Bauchwassersucht?*

Hallo Uwe,
ohne persönlich eine Bauchwassersucht bewusst gesehen zu haben... 
die Glupschaugen sind schon erschreckend :shock

Ich will "keine Pferde scheu mache", aber hier ist glaub ich ein Tierarzt gefragt.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Bauchwassersucht?*

Hallo Uwe
Andreas hat da wohl recht 
Pack den in einen Eimer und ab zum T.A. so schnell es geht.

Gruss R.


----------

